# Just purchased PC690LR



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just purchased a new PC 690LR. Been reading through this post and the forum. 

Is the MLCS 15pc router bit still a good buy to start with? I notice Amazon sells this set for a few dollars cheaper then from MLCS. Does it matter where purchased from.

Now just going through my head as to what accessories to buy as well as what templates to build. 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

One accessory for stability.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank Quillman.

Recently my wife and I purchased a new house but at work we had a project that prevented me organizing the garage. This was the first weekend since mid-November where I did not work a weekend. So I decided to venture out to the garage to do some cleaning and go through my boxes and storage bins.

I don't remember buying these or if I got them as a gift (birthday, Christmas, etc.). But I found some router bits in one of my storage bin containers.

They are individual Woodcraft router bits. Still in the package and a label on each package. I tried looking them up on Woodcraft but the code search comes up empty.

Here is the list of bits I found:

Rabbiting bit - #145065
V-Groove - #145063
Round over - #145067
Flush trim - #145066
Chamfer - # 145069
Cove - #145064
Either 3/8 or 1/2 Straight - #145061
1/4 Straight - #145060


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Did a google search and this is what I found

"145060 Straight, 1/4" D, 3/4" CL, 1/2" SH, Two Flutes $8.99 $4.49
145061 Straight, 1/2" D, 1" CL, 1/2" SH, Two Flutes $11.50 $5.75
145062 Core Box, 1/2" D, 3/8" CL, 1/4" R, 1/2" SH $14.99 $7.49
145063 90° V, 1/2" D, 1/2" CL, 1/2" SH $16.99 $8.49
145064 Cove, 1/4" R, 1/2" CL, 1/2" SH $19.99 $9.99
145065 Rabbet Bit, 3/8" D, 1/2" CL, 1/2" SH $19.99 $9.99
145066 Flush Trim, 1/2" D, 1/2" CL, 1/2" SH $9.99 $4.99
145067 ROUND OVER 1/4" R 1/2" CL 1/2" $19.99 $9.99
145068 Roman Ogee, 1" D, 5/32" R, 1/2" CL, 1/2" SH $21.99 $10.99
145069 45 DEG CHAMFER 1/2" CL 1/2" SH $19.99 $9.99"

According to the site I found it. This sale was back in 2004.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Davisjr70 said:


> Thank Quillman.
> 
> Recently my wife and I purchased a new house but at work we had a project that prevented me organizing the garage. This was the first weekend since mid-November where I did not work a weekend. So I decided to venture out to the garage to do some cleaning and go through my boxes and storage bins.
> 
> ...



William, it looks like you already have an adequate starter set......


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> William, it looks like you already have an adequate starter set......


Thanks James. Not a bad set of bits that I did not even know I had. Purchased I set of bushing today. 

Going to build some type of table soon. I have plans from Woodsmith for a simple router table that I have kept since the late 80's. Or I may build Norm Abram's Deluxe Router station. Or a variation of it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When you buy MLCS bits you should buy them from MLCS. If you buy them from Amazon then you must send them back to Amazon for replacement if there is a problem. Much faster turn around directly from MLCS.


----------

